# wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?



## Cop (14. Mai 2010)

*wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

nach dem Vertrag von Lissabon, also dem sogenanten "EU Vertrag" ist in fällen von Aufruhr, was schon eine Demo sein kann, die Todesstrafe, bzw. der Schiesbefehl vorgesehen, was meint ihr dazu ?

Quellen:  

Money Debatte: Tyrannis oder Despotie - Wirtschafts-News - FOCUS Online

: EU-Diktatur durch Vertrag von Lissabon | Seite 1 | wallstreet:online


----------



## Shi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Was für ein Scheiß!


----------



## INU.ID (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

"*Udo Ulfkotte - Vorsicht Bürgerkrieg*"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJbmmo5ziUw
_Demokratie ist, wenn man sich aussuchen kann, wer einen verarscht._

Unbedingt anschauen, sehr empfehlenswert   (also der komplette Film, Link in der YT-Beschreibung).

Übrigens gibts die Todesstrafe in der Verfassung Hessens seit ich glaube 1946 (?). Sie darf allerdings nicht angewendet werden (Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht).

btw:
EuroGendFor - Die europäische Sondereingreiftruppe für zukünftige Bürgerkriege

KOPP EXKLUSIV: Geheime Vorbereitungen für den Einsatz der EU-Spezialeinheit EUROGENDFOR in Griechenland


----------



## herethic (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Bricht dann die EU-Verfassung Bundesrecht?



> Demokratie ist,wenn zwei Wölfe und ein Lamm über ihr Mittagessem debatieren


----------



## A3000T (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Cool, dann können die ganzen potentiellen Amokschützen endlich ihren Aggressionen freien Lauf lassen UND dabei was für den Staat, bzw. die Staatengemeinschaft tun. Ich finds gut und geh jetzt Opas Flinte putzen...


----------



## Cop (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

wenn du mal den Bericht in meine Link liest, da steht doch, das wenn es Hart auf Hart kommt immer das höhere (in diesem Fall EU Recht ) das untere übertrumpft !


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Cop schrieb:


> nach dem Vertrag von Lissabon, also dem sogenanten "EU Vertrag" ist in fällen von Aufruhr, was schon eine Demo sein kann, die Todesstrafe, bzw. der Schiesbefehl vorgesehen, was meint ihr dazu ?


 Was denn nun? Schießbefehl oder Todesstrafe? Geht es nur um Schüsse, um extreme Ausschreitungen, bei denen die Sicherheitskräfte oder Gegendemonstranten oder Zivilisten gefährdet werden, zu unterbinden? Setzt Du etwa allen Ernstes einen Schießbefehl zur Rettung anderer Leute mit einer Todesstrafe gleich? Wenn also ein Polizist jemanden erschießt, der gerade mit zB einem Messer auf einen anderen Polizisten oder zivilisten zuläuft, oder wenn man auf die Vollidioten geschossen hätte, die in Athen eine Bank in Brand gesteckt haben und dadruch 3 leute töteten, dann ist das die "Todesstrafe" ? ^^  Ich hoffe, Du meinst das nicht so...


----------



## padme (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was denn nun? Schießbefehl oder Todesstrafe? Geht es nur um Schüsse, um extreme Ausschreitungen, bei denen die Sicherheitskräfte oder Gegendemonstranten oder Zivilisten gefährdet werden, zu unterbinden? Setzt Du etwa allen Ernstes einen Schießbefehl zur Rettung anderer Leute mit einer Todesstrafe gleich? Wenn also ein Polizist jemanden erschießt, der gerade mit zB einem Messer auf einen anderen Polizisten oder zivilisten zuläuft, oder wenn man auf die Vollidioten geschossen hätte, die in Athen eine Bank in Brand gesteckt haben und dadruch 3 leute töteten, dann ist das die "Todesstrafe" ? ^^  Ich hoffe, Du meinst das nicht so...



cop meint, dass ohne gesetz und ohne richterlichen beschluss bei aufstand und aufruhr getötet werden darf.
die entsprechende passage soll irgendwo im lissaboner vertrag in einer nebenklausel, als erläuterung notiert sein.
also wieder um drei ecken eingeführt, dass sowas bloss nicht offiziel wird.
die regierungen wollen sich für den fall der fälle, das es zu unruhen kommt auf der sichernen seite wiegen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Polizist jemanden erschießt, der gerade mit zB einem Messer auf einen anderen Polizisten oder zivilisten zuläuft...



Das hat nichts mit einem Schießbefehl zu tun, sondern mit Notwehr, bzw. Nothilfe und ist jetzt schon durch die Gesetzgebung zulässig.  

Ein Schießbefehl ist wie es das Wort schon sagt der Befehl auf einen Menschen zu schießen ohne dass ein direkter Angriff von diesem Menschen auf einen anderen Menschen ausgehen muss.

Einen Schießbefehl gab es z.b. für NVA-Soldaten auf Menschen die versuchten nach Westdeutschland zu flüchten...

In verschiedenen Systemen wurde in der Vergangenheit schon ein Schießbefehl ausgerufen um potenziellen Demonstranten klar zu machen, wenn ihr auf die Straße geht, werden wir auf euch schießen...


----------



## Cop (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

z.B. China.

Und wenn es Standgerichte gibt, das z.B irgend ein Polizeioberst die Todesstrafe verhängt, weil du in einer Gruppe unruhestiffter warst, sag nicht das es sowas nicht gibt, wenn Menschen macht über andere bekommen, sind sie zu vielem fähig, und leider gibt es ne menge Leute, auch bei irgendwelche Polizei oder anderen Straforganen, die dann sofort abdrehen, ihnen kann ja nichts passieren!


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Cop schrieb:


> ... auch bei irgendwelche Polizei oder anderen Straforganen, die dann sofort abdrehen, ihnen kann ja nichts passieren!




Komisch ich hab schon einige Polizisten und Soldaten bei Gericht gesehen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Cop schrieb:


> z.B. China.
> 
> Und wenn es Standgerichte gibt, das z.B irgend ein Polizeioberst die Todesstrafe verhängt, weil du in einer Gruppe unruhestiffter warst, sag nicht das es sowas nicht gibt, wenn Menschen macht über andere bekommen, sind sie zu vielem fähig, und leider gibt es ne menge Leute, auch bei irgendwelche Polizei oder anderen Straforganen, die dann sofort abdrehen, ihnen kann ja nichts passieren!


 
DAS ist doch was völlig anderes und auch eine ganz andere Art von Staat, das ist ja quasi eine Partei-Diktatur, und vor allem auch ein Staat, der öffentlich in Stadion Verbrecher hinrichten lässt. Das kannst Du doch nicht ernsthaft mit der EU vergleichen und auch nur einen Augenblick glauben, dass der "schiessbefehl" dann wirklich einen Polizist oder so in die Lage vrsetzt, bei einer Demo jemanden in Gewahrsam zu nehmen und dann einfach ungestraft zu erschiessen... 

so wie ich den "Schiessbefehl" in demZusammenhang sehe, geht da um Situationen, in denen der Mob wirklich schon eine direkte Gefahr darstellt, damit ein Polizist nicht aus rechtlicher Unsicherheit abwarten muss, bis ein Demonstrant wirklich nur noch 2m von ihm weg steht. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es darum geht, einfach ohne Grund auf noch rel. weit entfernte Demonstranten zu feuern nur "präventiv" oder so. Das würde allein schon durch die nicht zu verhindernden Reporter und Handycams niemals durchkommen. Mit Sicherheit gehört zu dem Schiessbefehl auch die Pflicht, zuvor Warnschüsse abzugeben.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

die todesstrafe, der gebrauch einer schusswaffe selbst ist ein verbrechen! nie nimm ich mir das recht, über das leben oder den tod eines anderen zu entscheiden!

"mord" ist ein schweres verbrechen, da sollte es keine ausnahmen geben...


----------



## CPU-GPU (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

ne, die todesstrafe ist meiner meinung nach sogar für einige noch zu harmlos. Gerade für kinderschänder würd ich n gefängnis einrichten, dass die hölle auf erden ist. Weil solche menschen haben es nicht mehr verdient ein schönes leben leben zu dürfen! Mit den katholischen (schweins)priestern hätte man ja schon mal genug publikum um die ersten ,,höllen" zu füllen ...
Mörder und kinderschänder sollen sich ihr leben lang daran errinnern müssen was sie gemacht haben, denn das leid dass sie angerichtet haben sollen sie noch in mehrfach verstärkter form am eigenen leib (geist) erfahren ! Und das geht mit der todesstrafe nicht ,denn da bekommen sie nichts mehr mit


----------



## herethic (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

@die die sagen das Leute die einen andren Umgebracht haben umgebracht werden sollen

Das Problem ist nur,dass man nie zu 100% sagen das es die Person ist die der Mörder ist und kein anderer und immer die Gefahr bestäht das man einen unschuldigen tötet.

Ausserdem müsste man dann auch Henker töten und Richter und Anwalte und Kläger und Zeugen und Videobänder,weil sie alle (indirekt)dazu beigetragen haben das jemand tot ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Bevor wir hier in ein anderes Thema abdriften, sei angemerkt, dass es sich hier um Schießbefehl und Todesstrafe *in Ausnahmezuständen* dreht. Es geht nicht um die reguläre Bestrafung von bestimmten Verbrechergruppen.

Nebenbei möchte ich die Beteiligten bitten, mit ihren Forderungen zu Art und Umfang der Todesstrafe vorsichtig zu sein. Man kann bereits behaupten, dass so manche Forderungen hier an die Unmenschlichkeit des zu bestrafenden Verbrechens heran reichen. Das geht so nicht! Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt.


----------



## A3000T (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



> Das Problem ist nur,dass man nie zu 100% sagen das es die Person ist die der Mörder ist und kein anderer und immer die Gefahr bestäht das man einen unschuldigen tötet.
> 
> Ausserdem müsste man dann auch Henker töten und Richter und Anwalte und Kläger und Zeugen und Videobänder,weil sie alle (indirekt)dazu beigetragen haben das jemand tot ist.



Das fände ich gut, mehr Platz, weniger Verbrechen, weils keine Opfer mehr gibt usw. Die Welt könnte sich erholen und mich (als Pazifisten ) zu ihrem unumschränkten Herrscher ausrufen. Klingt toll? ist es auch!


----------



## EinarN (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



A3000T schrieb:


> Cool, dann können die ganzen potentiellen Amokschützen endlich ihren Aggressionen freien Lauf lassen UND dabei was für den Staat, bzw. die Staatengemeinschaft tun. Ich finds gut und geh jetzt Opas Flinte putzen...


Wer Braucht KALSCHNIKOW zum Sonderpreis?
Brand Neu mit EU Garantie !


----------



## CPU-GPU (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

ICh hätt dir ne G36 made in germany  
opa, hol das STG 44 ausm keller


----------



## Cop (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

immerhin ist das AK47 ne kopy vom STG44 !


----------



## herethic (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Nö,die STG44 war 'ne Grundlage für die AK-47,aber die beiden sind nicht gleich



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Entgegen dem weit verbreiteten Irrglauben ist das Sturmgewehr 44 nicht  mit dem sowjetischen AK-47 verwandt; es diente den Entwicklern in der  damaligen Sowjetunion jedoch als Anstoß, eine vergleichbare Waffe zu  entwickeln.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

hmm, ich kenn mich relativ gut mit waffen (speziell während der zeit des 2. WK.) aus, und ich kann dir sagen dass die AK47 dem STG 44 SEHR stark ähnelt, man kan also durchaus von einer kopie reden  (offiziel vielleicht nicht , aber in wirklichkeit schon, so gute waffensysteme können nur deutsche erfinden, nicht umsonst ist Deutschalnd weltweit das Land mit den meisten waffen-exporten  )
Das STG 44 war ein Sturmgewehr, dass die geschichte von sturmgewehren entscheidend geprägt hat. bis heute 
Und nich nur die AK47 (russen klump^^) , sondern auch das G3 stammt von dem STG 44. 

Also, nur in kleiner ,,waffenkunde": Das STG 44 ist bis heute so ziemlich das wichtigste Sturmgewehr, das es je gab, und alle guten sturmgewehre werden vermutlich ,,nur" weiterentwicklungen des STG 44 sein


----------



## padme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> nicht umsonst ist Deutschalnd weltweit das Land mit den meisten waffen-exporten  )



hast du da auch quellenangaben zu, weil meine infos da etwas anderes zu sagen??



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Und nich nur die AK47 (russen klump^^) , sondern auch das G3 stammt von  dem STG 44.



..meine info sagt, dass das g3 eine weiterentwicklung vom stgw 45 war, stgw 45 war der gegenentwurf zum stgw44..


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr von der Diskussion über Waffen wieder zum Thema zurück kommen würdet.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bevor wir hier in ein anderes Thema abdriften, sei angemerkt, dass es sich hier um Schießbefehl und Todesstrafe *in Ausnahmezuständen* dreht. Es geht nicht um die reguläre Bestrafung von bestimmten Verbrechergruppen.
> 
> Nebenbei möchte ich die Beteiligten bitten, mit ihren Forderungen zu Art und Umfang der Todesstrafe vorsichtig zu sein. Man kann bereits behaupten, dass so manche Forderungen hier an die Unmenschlichkeit des zu bestrafenden Verbrechens heran reichen. Das geht so nicht! Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt.


 
Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen die Einführung von Todesstrafen, Erschießungen, Standgerichten, etc.pp. und zwar vollkommen unabhängig von Ausnahmezuständen, inneren Unruhen, Revolutionen oder zivilem Ungehorsam.
Das hat nicht mal etwas mit meinem humanistischen Gewissen zu tun, sondern ist reiner Selbst-( oder Angehörigen-)schutz. Wer entscheidet denn, wann ein Ausnahmezustand eintritt oder bspw. ziviler Gehorsam einen Ausnahmezustand auslöst oder in ihn übergeht oder oder oder ...

Wie so etwas endet hat die Geschichte nun schon einige Male gezeigt und unsere Demokratie ist vor solchen Angriffen nicht gefeit. Schon gar nicht wenn sie, wie jetzt, durch die gesetzgebenden Interessenvertreter aus dem Inneren kommen. 
Was ist denn, wenn plötzlich die "Volks"vertreter die Interessen des Souveräns nicht mehr vertreten aber nicht friedlich das Feld räumen wollen, sondern statt dessen die BW im Inneren einsetzen und es darauf hin zu Unruhen und Generalstreik (verboten!) kommt und man sich dann auf Art. 20 GG berufen will, der einem aber plötzlich nicht die Bohne hilft: Denn wie hat schon Thrian geschrieben: EU-Recht schlägt Landesrecht. Also: EU-Erschiessungskommande vor. Legt an. Ende Gelände!


----------



## HappyMutant (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Ähem, mal abgesehen davon, dass die Bundeswehr immer noch an Landesrecht und die Verfassung gebunden wäre, dass es keine regulären Polizeikräfte der EU gibt und auch die Justiz immer noch Ländersache ist: 

Die Aussage ist falsch. Es gibt keinen Schießbefehl. Das einzige warum man das konstruieren kann: In der Menschenrechtscharta, die Grundlage der EU-Verfassung bildet, gibt es kein striktes Verbot der Todesstrafe. Deswegen wird ein Verbot nicht direkt erwähnt. Aber nirgends in dem Entwurf wird die Möglichkeit der Todesstrafe eingeräumt oder die Absicht genannt. Bisher war die Todesstrafe durch die EU im übrigen auch nicht verboten und die EU-Verfassung ersetzt nicht die Landesverfassung. 

Das heißt, es bleibt sämtlichen Ländern der EU wie bisher. Solche Behauptungen wie oben oder in der Überschrift sind sachlich falsch.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Natürlich besteht ein solcher Schießbefehl nicht.



			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kritikpunkt in der öffentlichen Diskussion bildete die Ansicht, dass die Charta der Grundrechte die Wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe auch in Ländern mit einem absoluten Verbot (z. B. Deutschland oder Österreich) ermögliche. Dieser Vorwurf ging darauf zurück, dass es in Art. 2 Abs. 2 der Charta zwar heißt, niemand dürfe zur Todesstrafe verurteilt oder hingerichtet werden, aber die als Interpretationshilfe dienenden und rechtlich nicht verbindlichen Erläuterungen zur Charta der Grundrechte[98] dieses Verbot im Sinne der Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention auslegen, welche im Wortlaut des 6. Zusatzprotokolls unter anderem die Todesstrafe im Kriegszustand und eine Tötung zur Niederschlagung eines Aufruhrs erlaubt.
> Die große Mehrheit der EU-Mitgliedstaaten (darunter auch Deutschland und Österreich) hat jedoch bereits das 13. Zusatzprotokoll zur Europäischen Menschenrechtskonvention vom 3. Mai 2002 ratifiziert, welches die Todesstrafe ausnahmslos sowohl in Friedenszeiten als auch für Kriegszeiten verbietet.[99] Durch die Auslegungsregel in Art. 52 Abs. 3 und den Art. 53 der Charta darf der Grundrechteschutz durch die Charta in keinem Fall niedriger sein als derjenige, der durch andere gültige Rechtstexte, insbesondere die Verfassungen der Mitgliedstaaten oder internationale Übereinkommen wie die Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention, garantiert wird. Die Charta kann also nur neue Grundrechte einführen, nicht den bereits bestehenden Grundrechteschutz verringern.


Quelle 
6. Zusatzprotokoll
13. Zusatzprotokoll

Hier wurde ja aber gefragt: Was wäre wenn? ... *Wieder*einführung ...
(dabei ging ich von der Annahme aus, dass diese sowohl in D als auch EU die Todesstrafe wiedereingeführt werden müsste, denn anders würde diese Konstruktion ja nicht funktionieren)


----------



## HappyMutant (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Ja aber die Threaderöffnung geht ja da von völlig falschen Tatsachen aus und stellt es als Tatsache hin. Von daher ist ja die Grundlage über die theoretische Möglichkeit bzw. die Implikationen zu diskutieren schon recht dünn.

Natürlich hast du recht, dass solche Definitionen wie Ausnahmefälle, besondere Umstände etc. letztendlich missbraucht werden. Als die Charta geschrieben wurde, ging man wohl von bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen, die dann solche Maßnahmen legitimieren sollten, obwohl kein Krieg herrscht. 

Das diese theoretische Möglichkeit aber ohnehin recht schwammig ist und damit eben Verstöße legitimiert werden könnten, hat m,an ja auch erkannt und entsprechend das Zusatprotokoll unterzeichnet.

Aber hier trifft wieder das zu, was die EU am ehesten behindert: Man ist nicht auf dem gleichen Stand, nicht mal völkerrechtlich und muss damit Kompromisse machen, die nur den Gegner Futter geben und auf Jahrzehnte  hinaus einen Makel darstellen könnte, selbst wenn der Fall denn man konstruiert nicht eintreten kann.


----------



## kress (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Afaik kostet das töten mehr, als der Lebenslangegefängnisaufenthalt. Von daher ziemlich blöde....


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Cop schrieb:


> nach dem Vertrag von Lissabon, also dem sogenanten "EU Vertrag" ist in fällen von Aufruhr, was schon eine Demo sein kann, die Todesstrafe, bzw. der Schiesbefehl vorgesehen, was meint ihr dazu ?
> 
> Quellen:
> 
> ...



Bei manchen Demonstrationen bzw. Aufständen (z.B. früher Paris oder jetzt Griechenland, mglw. 1. Mai in Berlin oder Hamburg) finde ich das gar nicht mal so verkehrt.

Andererseits kann sowas natürlich auch sehr schnell mißbraucht werden. Egal, in Deutschland wäre das sehr wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht zulässig, würde ich schätzen, da EU-Recht nur vor unserem Bundesrecht gilt, wenn es sich im Einklang mit unserer Verfassung befindet. Wir haben da also eher nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## HappyMutant (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Ähem, in die Menge zu feuern, weil ein paar Leute randalieren hat sich nie als sinnvoll oder gar positiv heraus gestellt. Im Gegenteil, es führte nur zu einer weiteren Eskalation. Beispiel gefällig?

Benno Ohnesorg ? Wikipedia

Gerade auch wenn du Paris erwähnst, führte ja erst der Tod (auch wenn der eher ein Unglück war, es reicht als Symbol) eines Jugendlichen zum Ausbruch der schwelenden Unruhen. Der scheinbar einfache Weg, ist meist der schlechtere, auch langfristig.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> .....
> Gerade auch wenn du Paris erwähnst, führte ja erst der Tod (auch wenn der eher ein Unglück war, es reicht als Symbol) eines Jugendlichen zum Ausbruch der schwelenden Unruhen. .....


... Gleiches bspw. auch bei den letzten schweren Unruhen in Griechenland, als der Jugendliche von Polizisten (versehentlich?) erschossen wurde. 
Dafür liessen sich noch weitere Beispiele finden (Genua, etc.pp.)



HappyMutant schrieb:


> .....Ja aber die Threaderöffnung geht ja da von völlig falschen Tatsachen aus und stellt es als Tatsache hin......


Aber du weißt doch von wem die Threaderöffnung stammt ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> ... Gleiches bspw. auch bei den letzten schweren Unruhen in Griechenland, als der Jugendliche von Polizisten (versehentlich?) erschossen wurde.
> Dafür liessen sich noch weitere Beispiele finden (Genua, etc.pp.)



Iran würde mir einfallen...


----------



## Icejester (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Ähem, in die Menge zu feuern, weil ein paar Leute randalieren hat sich nie als sinnvoll oder gar positiv heraus gestellt. Im Gegenteil, es führte nur zu einer weiteren Eskalation. Beispiel gefällig?
> 
> Benno Ohnesorg ? Wikipedia
> 
> Gerade auch wenn du Paris erwähnst, führte ja erst der Tod (auch wenn der eher ein Unglück war, es reicht als Symbol) eines Jugendlichen zum Ausbruch der schwelenden Unruhen. Der scheinbar einfache Weg, ist meist der schlechtere, auch langfristig.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde Benno Ohnesorg gezielt von einem Mitarbeiter des DDR-Auslandsgeheimdienstes erschossen, um eben genau ein solches Anheizen der Proteste herbeizuführen. Man kann gerade deswegen genau diesen Fall nicht als Beispiel heranziehen, weil nicht der Staat gegen einen seiner eigenen Bürger vorgegangen ist, sondern ein ausländischer Geheimdienst durch diese Aktion auf die politische Willensbildung gezielt Einfluß nehmen wollte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Iran würde mir einfallen...



Wie ich sagte, die Mißbrauchsgefahr wäre hoch.

Andererseits müssen auch Leben und Eigentum der Unbeteiligten möglichst  konsequent geschützt werden.

Und wenn, wie in Griechenland, Demonstrationen mit Brandstiftungen einhergehen, bei denen der Tod von völlig unschuldigen Menschen billigend und bewußt in Kauf genommen wird, handelt es sich bei den Demonstranten eben nicht mehr um Personen, die ein legitimes politisches Ansinnen zu Gehör bringen wollen, sondern nur noch um ganz gemeine Verbrecher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, wurde Benno Ohnesorg gezielt von einem Mitarbeiter des DDR-Auslandsgeheimdienstes erschossen, um eben genau ein solches Anheizen der Proteste herbeizuführen.



Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Der Schütze war zwar Stasi-Spitzel, aber hat man irgendwelche Hinweise für eine geplante Tat?



> Man kann gerade deswegen genau diesen Fall nicht als Beispiel heranziehen, weil nicht der Staat gegen einen seiner eigenen Bürger vorgegangen ist, sondern ein ausländischer Geheimdienst durch diese Aktion auf die politische Willensbildung gezielt Einfluß nehmen wollte.



Was die Motivation des Täters war, ist in dem Fall eigentlich egal, denn der vermeintlich zuständige Staat hat die Tat im nachhinein gedeckt.




> Wie ich sagte, die Mißbrauchsgefahr wäre hoch.
> 
> Andererseits müssen auch Leben und Eigentum der Unbeteiligten möglichst  konsequent geschützt werden.
> 
> Und wenn, wie in Griechenland, Demonstrationen mit Brandstiftungen einhergehen, bei denen der Tod von völlig unschuldigen Menschen billigend und bewußt in Kauf genommen wird, handelt es sich bei den Demonstranten eben nicht mehr um Personen, die ein legitimes politisches Ansinnen zu Gehör bringen wollen, sondern nur noch um ganz gemeine Verbrecher.



Es besteht ein klarer Unterschied zwischen dem Inkaufname der geringen Möglichkeit eines Todesfalls und einer Gefahr für Leib und Leben, die staatliche Tötungsmaßnahmen zum Schutze der Allgemeinheit erfordert.
Brandsätze sind sicherlich keine legitime Form der politischen Meinungsäußerung, aber solange sie gegen Objekte und nicht Personen eingesetzt werden, besteht da keine größere Lebensgefahr, als beim Fahrstil einiger Mitbürger. Da einen Schießbefehl zu fordern grenzt an Menschenverachtung.

Ihn zum Schutz von Eigentum zu befürworten grenzt schon lange nicht mehr.
Ich weise an dieser Stelle darauf hin, dass die von dir angesprochene Verfassung auch hier im Forum gilt.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Brandsätze sind sicherlich keine legitime Form der politischen Meinungsäußerung, aber solange sie gegen Objekte und nicht Personen eingesetzt werden, besteht da keine größere Lebensgefahr, als beim Fahrstil einiger Mitbürger.


Nein? Wer auf Demonstrationen meint mit Brandsätzen werfen zu müssen, zeigt ganz eindeutig das er keinerlei Rücksicht auf das Leben und das Eigentum von Personen nimmt. Denn wer Wohn- und Geschäftsgebäude in Brand setzt oder allgemein meint damit um sich werfen zu müssen, nimmt billigend den Tod von Menschen in Kauf.



> Da einen Schießbefehl zu fordern grenzt an Menschenverachtung.


Es grenz an Menschenverachtung, wenn man der Polizei als auch den Bürger verbietet, in solchen Situationen die einzig wirksamen Mittel einzusetzen, damit sie nicht Opfer werden. Aber immer schön Täterschutz vor Opferschutz...

Zu dem Sachverhalt gibt es aber einen ganz guten Artikel:
eigentümlich frei  - Andreas Tögel - Lebenszeichen einer erwachenden Bürgergesellschaft: Räuber in Wien von seinem Opfer erschossen
der Schluss davon bringt es auf den Punkt, vorallem das fett von mir hervorgehobene:


> ...
> Auch das gerne eingewendete „Argument“, dass es ja bei Raubüberfällen meist bloß um Vermögenswerte,  also um „Sachen“ gehen würde, und deren Verlust keinesfalls das Opfer eines Menschenlebens rechtfertigen würde, erfreut sich weiter Verbreitung.  Vergessen wird dabei, dass das Opfer niemals sicher sein kann, wie weit der Täter  zu gehen gedenkt. Es kann nicht davon ausgehen, dass ein bewaffneter  Gangster von seiner Waffen nicht Gebrauch machen wird. Das Opfer hätte keine Chance,  den Fehler, sich nicht gewehrt zu haben, je zu korrigieren. *Zum anderen sind  sowohl Freiheit (die im Falle einer Bedrohung durch Waffengewalt jedenfalls in  Gefahr ist) als auch Vermögen notwehrrechtsfähige Güter. *
> 
> *Und schließlich  lehren in der Vergangenheit gemachte, bittere Erfahrungen, dass jemand, der fremdes Gut nicht  respektiert, am Ende auch vor fremdem Leben nicht halt macht*. Weshalb also der Schutz  der Unversehrtheit eines Kriminellen höhere Priorität haben sollte als die Möglichkeit  eines rechtschaffenen Bürgers, sein eigenes Leben zu schützen, dürfte schwer  zu argumentieren sein.
> ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Nein? Wer auf Demonstrationen meint mit Brandsätzen werfen zu müssen, zeigt ganz eindeutig das er keinerlei Rücksicht auf das Leben und das Eigentum von Personen nimmt. Denn wer Wohn- und Geschäftsgebäude in Brand setzt oder allgemein meint damit um sich werfen zu müssen, nimmt billigend den Tod von Menschen in Kauf.
> 
> Es grenz an Menschenverachtung, wenn man der Polizei als auch den Bürger verbietet, in solchen Situationen die einzig wirksamen Mittel einzusetzen, damit sie nicht Opfer werden. Aber immer schön Täterschutz vor Opferschutz...




Wenn du mir wiedersprechen möchtest, solltest du auf meine Differenzierung eingehen. Deine Ausführungen beziehen sich zur Hälfte auf Dinge, die ich nicht gesagt habe, und zur anderen Hälfte wiedersprechen sie zwar, zeigen jedoch keinerlei Argumentation.




> Zu dem Sachverhalt gibt es aber einen ganz guten Artikel:
> eigentümlich frei  - Andreas Tögel - Lebenszeichen einer erwachenden Bürgergesellschaft: Räuber in Wien von seinem Opfer erschossen



Die Einleitung ist richtig, wenn man mit einer (schnell) tötlichen Waffe bedroht wird.
Eine Situation, um die es hier in erster Linie nicht geht.



> der Schluss davon bringt es auf den Punkt, vorallem das fett von mir hervorgehobene:



Zum ersten Teil des hervorgehobenen fehlen mir die nötigen Rechtskenntnisse (-> bitte Quellen vorlegen. Erscheint mir in dieser beschrenckungsfreien Version zumindest schwer mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar), den zweiten Teil zweifel ich in seiner Allgemeingültigkeit ebenfalls massiv an. Statistiken?


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil des hervorgehobenen fehlen mir die nötigen Rechtskenntnisse (-> bitte Quellen vorlegen. Erscheint mir in dieser beschrenckungsfreien Version zumindest schwer mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar)


§34 StGB



> *Rechtfertigender Notstand*
> Wer in einer gegenwärtigen, nicht anders abwendbaren  Gefahr für Leben, Leib, Freiheit, Ehre, Eigentum oder ein anderes  Rechtsgut eine Tat begeht, um die Gefahr von sich oder einem anderen  abzuwenden, handelt nicht rechtswidrig, wenn bei Abwägung der  widerstreitenden Interessen, namentlich der betroffenen Rechtsgüter und  des Grades der ihnen drohenden Gefahren, das geschützte Interesse das  beeinträchtigte wesentlich überwiegt. Dies gilt jedoch nur, soweit die  Tat ein angemessenes Mittel ist, die Gefahr abzuwenden.





> , den zweiten Teil zweifel ich in seiner Allgemeingültigkeit ebenfalls massiv an. Statistiken?


Er hat ein Buch weiter unten als Quelle angegeben, ansonsten hätte ich noch Statistiken wie sich Waffenrechtsverschärfungen die Kriminalitätsrate ansteigen lassen. Ansonsten die verschiedenen Arten von Eigentumsdelikten, wie Raub und Brandstiftung(schwere und besonderst schwere, sowie die mit Todesfolge), wo auch billigend in Kauf genommen wird, dass das Opfer körperlich nicht unversehrt bleibt.


----------



## wubroha (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

"Sarkasmus an"
Wie gut das es bei der Todesstrafe immer die Richtigen trifft.
"Sarkasmus aus"


----------



## HappyMutant (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Der Schütze war zwar Stasi-Spitzel, aber hat man irgendwelche Hinweise für eine geplante Tat?



Hätte ich auch noch nichts von gehört. Die Erkenntnis selbst ist ja noch relativ neu und bisher gibt es keinerlei Dokumente die einen direkten Befehl oder eine Anweisung belegen.

Und zum Thema Notwehr, 17&4: Du schmeißt da einiges durcheinander. Zum einen sagst du richtig, dass es in bestimmten Situationen, ohne andere Option auch tödliche endende Notwehr toleriert wird. Das heißt aber nicht, dass das Gewaltmonopol des Staates gebrochen wird oder werden sollte, noch heißt dass, das die Polizei auf randalierende Demonstranten schießen darf oder das man dieses Recht einräumen sollte. Denn die Polizei hat ein ganzes Arsenal an Möglichkeiten um ohne tödliche Gewalt so etwas aufzulösen. Ein letztes Mittel, muss letztes Mittel bleiben und je weiter weg das ist, um so besser. Eine Selbstverständlichkeit darf es nicht werden, aber genau das fordert der Artikel. 

Weiterhin zeigt auch der Notwehr-Paragraph, wie schnell er auch zur Abwehr unangenehmer Fragen herhalten muss. Ich bin sicher kein Freund der Stimmungsmache gegen die Polizei und ich vermute nicht Absicht, aber hat nicht der Fall Tennessee Eisenberg gezeigt, dass hier Ermittlung gegen die Schützen auf dem kurzen Dienstweg beendet werden? Das gar kein Interesse daran besteht, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen und Fehlverhalten auch strafrechtlich zu sanktionieren? 

Jedem Bürger explizit das Recht zu geben und als Fortschritt zu feiern halte ich für äußerst bedenklich. Insbesondere während wir uns hier eigentlich Gedanken machen ob die Todesstrafe als ultimatives Mittel, die Entscheidung über Leben und Tod überhaupt mit den Menschenrechten vereinbar ist, der sich auch Deutschland verpflichtet hat. 

Und halten wir mal zwei Dinge fest: 1. Im Zweifel zieht der ja laut des Artikels so unberechenbare Gangster schneller. Wenn er befürchtet, dass ihn andere erschießen, wird er auch nicht erst fragen sondern schießen. 

2. Bewaffnete Bürger stellen eine Gefahr für sich und andere dar. Wenn wir eines aus all den Vorfällen gelernt haben, dann nun das.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

In Hessen wurde so gesehen die Todesstrafe nie abgeschafft, da aber Landesrecht und Bundesrecht liegt, wird diese nicht vollzogen. Korregiert mich, wenn ich mich denn irre.

Anstatt der Todesstrafe würde ich am Jugendstrafrecht und Abschiebungspolitik arbeiten. Meiner Meinung nach zu lasch.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> ... wer Wohn- und Geschäftsgebäude in Brand setzt ...... nimmt billigend den Tod von Menschen in Kauf.


 
Soweit gehe ich mit.
Aber:



17&4 schrieb:


> ... Es grenz an Menschenverachtung, wenn man der Polizei als auch den Bürger verbietet, in solchen Situationen die *einzig wirksamen Mittel* einzusetzen, damit sie nicht Opfer werden. ....


 
Das ist absoluter Blödsinn. *Einfach weil Erschießung weder das einzig wirksame noch überhaupt im vorliegenden Fall ein wirksames Mittel ist. *
Das haben sehr wohl alle bisherigen Fälle gezeigt. 
Im Gegenteil: Im Nachhinein wurden aus teils gewalttätigen Demonstrationen schlussendlich Unruhen mit noch höherem Gewaltpotential.

Da würde uns natürlich freier Waffenbesitz abhelfen. Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten mag auch hierfür glänzendes Vorbild sein. 
Mal sehen, wer dann eher dazu neigt, sich legal Waffen zuzulegen? Potentielle Straftäter oder der gemeinhin friedfertige Bürger zum Selbstschutz ....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> §34 StGB



Der war wohl erstmal fail, denn da steht ausdrücklich

"handelt nicht rechtswidrig, wenn bei Abwägung der widerstreitenden Interessen, namentlich der betroffenen Rechtsgüter und des Grades der ihnen drohenden Gefahren, das geschützte Interesse das beeinträchtigte wesentlich überwiegt. Dies gilt jedoch nur, soweit die Tat ein angemessenes Mittel ist, die Gefahr abzuwenden."

Da (Menschen)Leben in der Verfassung aber deutlich über alle anderen Werte gestellt werden, kann die Verhinderung eines möglichen/ablaufenden Diebstahles bzw. einer Sachbeschädigung kein größeres Interesse, als das Recht auf Leben des Gegenübers sein. Eine Tötung ist somit (imho vollkommen zu Recht) kein angemessenes Mittel zur Abwendung einer eigentumsbezogenen Gefahr.



> Er hat ein Buch weiter unten als Quelle angegeben, ansonsten hätte ich noch Statistiken wie sich Waffenrechtsverschärfungen die Kriminalitätsrate ansteigen lassen. Ansonsten die verschiedenen Arten von Eigentumsdelikten, wie Raub und Brandstiftung(schwere und besonderst schwere, sowie die mit Todesfolge), wo auch billigend in Kauf genommen wird, dass das Opfer körperlich nicht unversehrt bleibt.



Es geht aber nicht darum, ob "oft" in Kauf genommen wird, dass jemand "nicht körperlich unversehrt bleibt". Es geht um die behauptete Kausalität, "dass jemand, der fremdes Gut nicht respektiert, am Ende auch vor fremdem Leben nicht halt macht". Gesucht ist also ein statistischer Beweis dafür, dass zumindest die Mehrheit aller Diebe bereitwillig und ohne weitere Provokation morden. Und wer solch weitgehende Behauptungen aufstellt und seine Argumentation darauf stützt, von dem verlange ich ein bißchen mehr, als "ein Buch" zu nennen (ich finde da "weiter unten" übrigens keinen Hinweis, der Artikel hat nur einen weiteren Absatz ohne jegliche Zitate). Da wären amtliche und eindeutige Statistiken ein schöner Ansatz oder zumindest umfassende wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen von renomierten Experten. (d.h. nicht eine 20 Personen Umfrage die im Rahmen eines studentischen Projektes entstand)


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil: Im Nachhinein wurden aus teils gewalttätigen Demonstrationen schlussendlich Unruhen mit noch höherem Gewaltpotential.


Wenn ich mir die Novemberrevolution 1918, den Oktober 1923 und den Deutschen Herbst anschaue, dann kann ich nur sagen ein Glück das hier von der Waffe gebrauch gemacht wurde. Abgesehen davon, das diese Gruppierungen ausnahmslos illegal bewaffnet und ggf. auch ausgebildet wurden. Entweder vom Militär oder von anderen Staaten, z.B. von der demokratischsten aller Deutschen Republiken.



> Da würde uns natürlich freier Waffenbesitz abhelfen. Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten mag auch hierfür glänzendes Vorbild sein.


Mehr als billige Polemik hast du auch mal wieder nicht zu bieten?
Zumal die USA so viele Waffengesetze wie Bundesstaaten hat, sprich jedes darf sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, solange der zweite Zusatz zur Verfassung der USA dadurch nicht verletzt wird.
Waffenrecht: Amerikanische Freiheitskultur und deutscher Durchfalljournalismus - Marco Kanne - eigentümlich frei



> Mal sehen, wer dann eher dazu neigt, sich legal Waffen zuzulegen? Potentielle Straftäter


Straftäter legen gelinde gesagt ein Ei auf die Waffengesetze eines Landes. Die besorgen sich ihre Waffen entweder über den Schwarzmarkt oder bauen sich Brand- und Sprengsätze(Verstoss gegen Sprengstoffgesetz, etc.).
Apropos: Du glaubst wohl auch, dass das Verbot von Butterflymessern wirksam war und sich jetzt alle pösen Buben daran halten?



> oder der gemeinhin friedfertige Bürger zum Selbstschutz ....


Der würde wenn er dürfte, hat sich doch in der Vergangenheit gezeigt und bestätigt es sich auch weiterhin, das der private Waffenbesitz die beste Lebensversicherung im Ernstfall ist.
Aber um hier mal Beispiele anzuführen:


> Als Reaktion auf die stark ansteigende Vergewaltigungsrate hat 1966 die Polizei in Orlando, Florida 2500 Frauen in einem stark beworbenen Programm im Umgang mit Schusswaffen ausgebildet. Im nächsten Jahr fiel die Vergewaltigungsrate in Orlando um 88% (die einzige Großstadt in diesem Jahr mit einer Verringerung); Einbrüche fielen um 25%. Keine einzige der 2500 Frauen hat auch nur einen Schuss abgeben müssen; die Abschreckung wurde durch die Publikation alleine erreicht. Fünf Jahre später waren Vergewaltigungen noch immer 13% unter der Ausgangsbasis, während umliegende Metropolen eine Erhöhung um 308% erfuhren. Während eines Polizeistreiks im Jahre 1974 wurden die Straßen in Albuquerque von bewaffneten Bürgern patroulliert, und Geschäftseigner trugen offen Waffen; das Verbrechen fiel signifikant ab. Im März 1982 trat in Kennesaw, Georgia, eine Gemeindeverordnung in Kraft, nach der jeder Haushalt bewaffnet sein musste; Einbrüche fielen von 65 pro Jahr auf 26 und dann auf 11 im Folgejahr. Ähnliche veröffentlichte Trainingsprogramme für bewaffnete Geschäftsleute in Highland Park, Michigan und New Orleans führten zu einem plötzlich Rückgang der Raubüberfälle auf Geschäfte; eine von Greißlern betriebene Ausbildung hatte in Detroit dieselbe Wirkung.
> Quelle: Vertraue der Bevölkerung: Die Causa gegen Waffenverbote


oder um zu zeigen welch Auswirkung Hoplophobie bei der Gesetzgebung haben, in dem Fall die Waffenrechtsverschärfung in Großbritannien 1997:


> In den vom britischen Innenministerium veröffentlichten Statistiken über die Kriminalität für den Berichtszeitraum Oktober 1998 bis September 1999 wird angegeben, daß in England und Wales gegenüber dem vorangegangenen Berichtsjahr die Delikte
> 
> Sexualdelikte                    um   2,2  Prozent
> Körperverletzungstaten    um 5,0 Prozent
> ...





HappyMutant schrieb:


> 2. Bewaffnete Bürger stellen eine Gefahr für sich und andere dar. Wenn wir eines aus all den Vorfällen gelernt haben, dann nun das.


Nein.
Jährlich kommen in Deutschland zwischen  80 bis 100 Menschen durch  legale Schusswaffen um. Über 80% davon sind  Suizide, die auch Zustande  gekommen wären, wenn keine Schußwaffen zur  Hand gewesen wäre. Unfälle  gibt es bei ca. 3,6 Millionen Waffenbesitzern  und rund 10 Millionen  legaler, erlaubnispflichtiger Waffen auch sehr selten. Die jährlichen  Statistiken des BKA und  die Infos des statistischen Bundesamtes sowie  Anfragen von Parteien im  deutschen Bundestag sprechen da eine deutliche  Sprache.


rund 4467 Verkehrstote in Deutschland(2008)
rund  3300  Tote durch Passivrauchen jährlich
rund 17000 Tote durch Ärztepfusch in Deutschen   Krankenhäusern
 Wer spricht also hier den Autofahren und Ärzten  nicht pauschal die  Zuverlässigkeit ab oder fordert ein Berufsverbot bzw.  Verbot des  Besitzes von Kfz(man erinnere sich an die Amokfahrt in den   Niederlanden)?


Zumal sich hier auch eine weitere Frage auftut: Warum gab es Amokläufe nicht schon in früheren Jahrzehnten dieses Staates, wo das Waffengesetz noch bedeutend liberaler war, sondern erst seit diesem Jahrtausend?


----------



## HappyMutant (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Das kommt davon, wenn man selbst Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.

Was du forderst und für gut befindest, dass jeder eine Waffe mit sich herum tragen darf und es legitimiert wird, dass er sie nach Gutdünken einsetzen kann. Du wirfst mir etwas vor, was ich gar nicht bemängelt habe, ignorierst aber den Fakt, dass du die Grundvoraussetzungen elementar ändern willst. Ich spreche nicht zufällig von "bewaffneten Bürgern". 

Weiterhin ist es lächerlich wenn du einerseits sagst, ja die USA haben doch auch Waffengesetze, aber dies mit dem eigentlichen Kritikpunkt relativieren willst. Ja der zweite Verfassungszusatz ist das Problem. Nur weil es Verfassungsrang hat und im 18. Jahrhundert vielleicht seine Sinn hatte, muss dies nicht der Fall sein.

Deine Behauptung ist übrigens falsch. Es gab auch früher Amokläufe, auch mit Waffen. Aber die Ironie ist, dass nur mit Automatik-Waffen solche verheerenden Amokläufe entstehen. Waffen, die Leute daheim haben und glauben, es wäre ihre Lebensversicherung. 

Deine Statistikdaten sind übrigens ohne langfristigen Trend ohne Belang. Du hast nur gezeigt, dass Waffen kurzfristig dazu führen könnten (andere Aspekte werden ausgeblendet, was auch grenzwertig ist!), dass sich einfachere Ziele gesucht werden. 

Dieser Effekt nivelliert sich, wenn alle zwangsweise bewaffnet werden. Daneben hast du keinerlei Zahlen zu Unfällen mit Waffen im Privathaushalt. Auch frage ich dich ehrlich, warum du völlig verschiedene Statistiken  vergleichen willst. Gefahren Kilometer, durchgeführte Operationen und reine Waffenanzahl, sind grundverscheiden Dinge. Man müsste aber vergleichen nicht in Besitz,  sondern direkt am Mann, geladen und Tötungserlaubnis. Die meisten Waffen hierzulande sind nun mal eher Sportgeräte und sicher verwahrt, dazu wird zumindest versucht den Besitzer zu einer gewissen Sicherung anzuhalten. was du dagegen verlangst, würde mir Angst machen auf die Straße zu gehen. Jeder Idiot mit einer geladene Waffe unterwegs. Oh oh. Zum Glück kann ja der Erschossene nichts mehr dazu sagen, war also im Zweifel halt Notwehr, wenn der Nachbar den Rasen betreten hat. 

Aber wann ist um die Diskussion um die Todesstrafe eigentlich Werbung für die Bewaffnung der Bevölkerung geworden? Die du im übrigen damit begonnen hast, dass ein "Opfer" eines versuchten Raubes einen unbewaffneten Räuber ohne jedes Zögern erschoss. Nicht nur um ihn zu stoppen, sondern direkt tödlich treffen *wollte*. 

Diese Denke ist ja nicht mal alt-testamentarisch (Auge um Auge), das ist pure Macht des Stärkeren. Nicht die Ursachen für Raub verhindern, sondern Räuber erschießen und die Entscheidung über Leben und Tod in die eigenen Hände nehmen.

Aber am schlimmste ist, dass du echt immer noch Gewaltmonopol des Staates, mit blindwütigen Schießen in die Menge, mit dem ermorden von Menschen gleichsetzt, dem Bewaffnen von Bürgern gleichsetzt und alles mit allem legitimierst. Stell dir vor, es wäre deutlich mehr legale Waffen im Umlauf gewesen. Wie viele tote "Revolutionäre" es wohl dann noch gegeben hätte.


----------



## Icejester (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon habe ich noch nichts gehört. Der Schütze war zwar Stasi-Spitzel, aber hat man irgendwelche Hinweise für eine geplante Tat?



Das ist ungewiß. Vor Jahren habe ich über die Sache mal einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, wo ein Historiker o.ä. sowas vermutet hat. Denkbar ist es, der Beweis kann aber nicht erbracht werden, weil die entsprechenden Unterlagen entweder vernichtet worden sind oder auch nie angelegt wurden. Es gibt gute Gründe anzunehmen, daß er auf Befehl gehandelt hat, aber man kann genauso gut in die andere Richtung argumentieren. Solange der Schütze selbst sich dahingehend nicht eindeutig (und ehrlich!) äußert, wird die exakte Wahrheit leider im Dunkeln bleiben.


> Was die Motivation des Täters war, ist in dem Fall eigentlich egal, denn der vermeintlich zuständige Staat hat die Tat im nachhinein gedeckt.


Naja. Unter "decken" verstehe ich was anderes, aber es steht fest, daß er recht sanft angefaßt worden ist.



> Es besteht ein klarer Unterschied zwischen dem Inkaufname der geringen Möglichkeit eines Todesfalls und einer Gefahr für Leib und Leben, die staatliche Tötungsmaßnahmen zum Schutze der Allgemeinheit erfordert.
> Brandsätze sind sicherlich keine legitime Form der politischen Meinungsäußerung, aber solange sie gegen Objekte und nicht Personen eingesetzt werden, besteht da keine größere Lebensgefahr, als beim Fahrstil einiger Mitbürger. Da einen Schießbefehl zu fordern grenzt an Menschenverachtung.


Wenn ich in bewohnten Gebieten ein gewollt unkontrolliertes Feuer starte, ist DAS Menschenverachtung. Der Schutz aller Unbeteiligten - und glaube mir, die wenigsten Menschen möchten Verbrennungen oder gar den Tod davontragen, weil irgendwer meint es wäre bei uns alles so schrecklich schlimm und das müsse er durch sinnlose Zerstörung äußern - auch mit Mitteln, die den Tätern im Zweifel schweren Schaden beibringen, wird hier zur absoluten Pflicht des Staates. Wer sich außerhalb des Rechts stellt, kann auch aus moralischer Sicht keinen Schutz durch eben dieses Recht in genau dem Moment seines Rechtsbruches einfordern.


> Ihn zum Schutz von Eigentum zu befürworten grenzt schon lange nicht mehr.


Deine hier im Forum geäußerten Rechtsauffassungen sind bisweilen zumindest höchst  ungewöhnlich.

Denn ob Du es glauben magst oder nicht, zum Schutze seines Eigentums darf man auch in Deutschland erstaunlicherweise recht viel unternehmen, wenn es direkt bedroht wird. Kann ja sein, daß Deine Eltern Dir mal beigebracht haben, daß man einen Einbrecher nicht erschlagen darf, wenn er im Haus herumschleicht, was auch sicher eine sehr menschenfreundliche Auffassung ist, aber in speziellen Fällen ist das tatsächlich schon machbar. 

Ich habe jetzt extra nochmal einen befreundeten Strafrechtler angerufen und nachgefragt. Im Prinzip ist es so, daß Dein Notwehrrecht vom Sachwert des bedrohten Eigentums abhängt. Wenn also jemand eine häßliche Gipsputte für € 50 in Deinem Vorgarten zerschmettern will, kann es sein, daß Du gar nichts unternehmen darfst, um dieses Ding zu schützen, weil die gebrochene Nase des Angreifers im Zweifelsfall das viel höhere Gut darstellt. Wenn Du beobachtest, wie Dein Fiat Panda für € 2000 gestohlen wird, kannst Du Polizei und Versicherung anrufen, aber wesentlich mehr könnte als übertrieben gelten. Wenn hingegen Dein 100.000-Euro-Porsche geklaut wird, scheint es schon in Ordnung zu sein, von der Schußwaffe Gebrauch zu machen, falls Du eine hast. O-Ton meines Bekannten: "In so einem Fall kann man dem Dieb durchaus die Kniescheibe rausschießen, das ist bei dem hohen Wert des bedrohten Gutes kein größeres Problem." Probleme kannst Du dann wohl noch kriegen, wenn Du den Dieb nicht an- sondern versehentlich erschießt.
Wenn hingegen ein Randalierer mit Molotowcocktail vor Deinem Haus steht und sagt, er würde Dir jetzt mal die Bude abfackeln, würde wohl selbst ein tödlicher Schuß mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit straffrei ausgehen, weil erstens der bedrohte Sachwert enorm hoch war, und zweitens Brandstiftung ohnehin als gemeingefährlich gilt und eine der schwersten Straftaten ist, die man im deutschen Recht überhaupt verüben kann. Um so etwas abzuwenden scheint man - auch ohne jede Rechtsänderung - in Deutschland sehr, sehr weit gehen zu können.

Voraussetzung ist allerdings, daß man in jedem Fall vorher einen Warnschuß abgibt. Sonst gibt's Ärger. Oder man muß sagen, daß der erste Treffer als Warnschuß gedacht war, aber leider - welch dummer Zufall! - den Täter traf. Dann ist alles okay.



> Ich weise an dieser Stelle darauf hin, dass die von dir angesprochene Verfassung auch hier im Forum gilt.


Ich wüßte nicht, was unsere Verfassung mit diesem Forum oder meinen Beiträgen zu tun hätte.


----------



## Poulton (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Das kommt davon, wenn man selbst Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht.


Ja, sobald Fakten auf den Tisch kommen wird es zum Äpfel vs. Birnen Vergleich gemacht.



> Ich spreche nicht zufällig von "bewaffneten Bürgern".


Seltsam das sie sich in Finnland nicht gegenseitig über den Haufen schiessen. 


> In Finnland gibt es *rund 1,6 Millionen legale Schusswaffen*  - bei rund 5 Millionen Einwohnern eine für europäische Verhältnisse  einmalig hohe Verbreitung von Waffen in der Bevölkerung. Die Tatsache,  dass über 300.000 Finnen registrierte *Jäger* sind (die  höchste Quote in Europa), macht deutlich, dass der private Waffenbesitz  in Finnland traditionell in der Bevölkerung breit verankert ist. Nun sollte man vielleicht wissen, dass die *Kriminalitätsrate  in Finnland* niedriger liegt als in praktisch allen anderen  europäischen Ländern: Gerade einmal 100 bis 150 Tötungsdelikte pro Jahr sind in Finnland  zu verzeichnen - hochgerechnet auf die Bevölkerungzahl sind wir  Deutsche mit 2.000 bis 2.500 Totschlags- und Mordfällen gut 50  Prozent “gewalttätiger” als die Finnen. Wohlbemerkt: Hier handelt es  sich um sämtliche Tötungsdelikte - und die werden in Finnland (wie im  Rest der Welt) eher mit Messern, “stumpfen Gegenständen” und beliebigen  anderen Tatwerkzeugen als mit Schusswaffen begangen.
> http://www.polemik-pur.de/2008/09/amoklauf-in-finnland-und-die-reflexe-von-politik-und-medien/#more-90





> Ja der zweite Verfassungszusatz ist das Problem.


Ja, für Leute die die Bürger entmündigen und wehrlos gegenüber Kriminellen und Diktatoren machen wollen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie es passend auf so einigen israelischen Seiten prankt. Denn mit dem Hintergedanken das sie dann wehrlos sind, wurde nämlich den Juden, gleich nach Machtantritt von Adolf Hitler, der Besitz von Schusswaffen untersagt.
 


> Es gab auch früher Amokläufe, auch mit Waffen.


Der einzig mir bekannte Amoklauf in Deutschland, vor diesem Jahrtausend, war 1964(Attentat von Volkhoven). Nur mit einem großen Unterschied: hier wurden keine Schusswaffen benutzt sondern er wurde mit einer Lanze und einem selbstgebauten Flammenwerfer begangen



> Aber die Ironie ist, dass nur mit Automatik-Waffen solche verheerenden Amokläufe entstehen.


(Voll-)Automatische Waffen waren in der BRD in Privatbesitz schon immer verboten. Siehe hierzu auch das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz und das Waffengesetz.



> Deine Statistikdaten sind übrigens ohne langfristigen Trend ohne Belang.


Schau dir die Kriminalstatistik von Großbritannien an. Seit der Verschärfung jährlich steigend. Als kurzen Einblick hab ich die Steigerung im Jahr der Verschärfung gebracht.



> Die du im übrigen damit begonnen hast, dass ein "Opfer" eines versuchten Raubes einen unbewaffneten Räuber ohne jedes Zögern erschoss.


Wie sich später herausstellte, war die Pistole des Räubers eine Attrappe. Was jetzt? Jedesmal den Räuber erst fragen ob denn seine Pistole eine Attrappe sei? Soetwas erkennt man auch nicht auf den ersten oder gar zweiten Blick. Denn in Aussehen und ja, in gewisser Weise auch Funktion sind selbst diese Attrappen mittlerweile nur noch äusserst schwer von richtigen Waffen zu unterscheiden.



> Nicht nur um ihn zu stoppen, sondern direkt tödlich treffen *wollte*.


Wenn ich mit einer Schusswaffe bedroht werde, dann muss ich in Sekundenbruchteilen handeln und dann nehme ich es auch in Kauf, das derjenige der mich bedroht, also der Angreifer, ins Gras beisst, sofern ich dadurch wenigstens eine Aussicht darauf habe mein Leben zu retten. 
Aber immer schön den Bückling und sich zum Opfer machen, ja nicht zur Wehr setzen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, unterstellst du dem Opfer hier, das es schon von langer Hand geplant hat eine Person zu töten!



> Nicht die Ursachen für Raub verhindern, sondern Räuber erschießen und die Entscheidung über Leben und Tod in die eigenen Hände nehmen.


Ohja und gleich wieder die bekannte rot-grüne Tränendrüsenrhetorik von "die Gesellschaft ist an allem schuld" und dem "Kult der Schwäche" verfallen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich folgendes zu lesen:
LearnAboutGuns.com
gun control is not about guns, it´s about control!
Gun Owners of America
Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership - Homepage


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Novemberrevolution 1918, den Oktober 1923 und den Deutschen Herbst anschaue, dann kann ich nur sagen ein Glück das hier von der Waffe gebrauch gemacht wurde. Abgesehen davon, das diese Gruppierungen ausnahmslos illegal bewaffnet und ggf. auch ausgebildet wurden. Entweder vom Militär oder von anderen Staaten, z.B. von der demokratischsten aller Deutschen Republiken.



Dazu und eigentlich zum Rest deiner Waffenlobby-Werbung gebe ich dir deine Antwort:



17&4 schrieb:


> ....Mehr als billige Polemik hast du auch mal wieder nicht zu bieten?...



gerne zurück. 
Ok, sie ist schön mit Verlinkungen sowie Zitaten versehen und dabei auch noch methodisch aufgebaut - aber abgesehen davon bist du nicht nur meilenweit neben dem Thema sondern gehst auch da noch von den falschen Voraussetzungen aus. Nämlich, dass deine Vorstellung von Freiheit auch der aller anderen entspricht.  
Vielleicht machst du einfach einen neuen Fred auf, in welchem du für "deine Sache" werben kannst. Da kann man dann diskutieren, wie weit deine Freiheit Waffen zu tragen und zu benutzen die Freiheit anderer Bürger einschränkt, die keinen Schutz durch "besonders gut ausgebildete" bewaffnete Bürger wollen, sich vllt. sogar dadurch eher bedroht sehen .... und .... wie das Ganze in ein tatsächlich liberales Gesamtkonzept passt.

Also egal ob nun Polemik oder Äpfel mit Birnen, thematisch oder nicht, ich stimme deinen Ausführungen jedenfalls nicht zu.


----------



## Poulton (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Dazu und eigentlich zum Rest deiner Waffenlobby-Werbung gebe ich dir deine Antwort:


Leider muss ich dir sagen, dass es in Deutschland keine Waffenlobby gibt.  Zumindest keine die das Interesse der waffenbesitzenden Bürger (ganz egal welcher Art diese sind) vertritt. Die einzige "Waffenlobby" die  einen einigermaßen Einfluss hat, sind die Rüstungshersteller von Heckler  und Koch bis Krauss-Maffei. Die sind aber herzlich wenig am deutschen Waffengesetz interessiert sondern an Rüstungsaufträgen und Exportgenehmigungen. Also komplett andere Sachlage. Zumal: Wenn wir wirklich eine Waffenlobby in Deutschland hätten, dann wären die Gesetze noch so wie vor der ersten Verschärfung des Waffenrechts 1973, also zu Zeiten, wo im Quellekatalog noch Schusswaffen vertrieben wurden und sich die Menschen trotzdem nicht gegenseitig über den Haufen geschossen haben.



> Nämlich, dass deine Vorstellung von Freiheit auch der aller anderen  entspricht.


*In einem freiheitlichen Staat muss eine Einschränkung der Freiheit  begründet werden und nicht die Gewährung der Freiheit!*
Aber es ist immer wieder interessant das diejenigen, welche sich ansonsten am lautesten über Schnüffelgesetze und ähnlichem echauffieren, doch in Wirklichkeit für verkappte Kontroll- und Verbotsfanatiker sind.



> deine Freiheit Waffen zu tragen


Um Waffen überhaupt in der Öffentlichkeit führen zu dürfen, würde man einen Waffenschein benötigen und den als Normalbürger zu bekommen, ist ein Akt der Unmöglichkeit. Aber dir ist hoffentlich der Unterschied zwischen den drei verschiedenen Waffenbesitzkarten(rot, grün, gelb) sowie einem Waffenschein bekannt und auch die Zugangsvorraussetzungen um überhaupt eine WBK zu bekommen?
Zu eines dieser Zugangsvorraussetzungen zählt dieser äusserst dehnbare Begriff der Zuverlässigkeit. Den hatte Adolfs Bürokratie  erfunden. Damals war jemand zuverlässig, der in seiner Partei war. Gut dass  der Begriff heute wieder im Waffengesetz ist!
Ganz abgesehen davon, wird jeder Waffenbesitzer halbjährlich vom jeweiligen LKA überprüft, ob sich Einträge im Führungszeugniss finden oder ein Punkt in Flensburg. Man zeige mir einen Bürger oder eine  Bevölkerungsgruppe, die - ohne konkrete Verdachtsmomente - derart scharf  überwacht wird.



> die keinen Schutz durch "besonders gut ausgebildete" bewaffnete Bürger wollen


Wer sagt den das man andere Bürger schützen will? Zumal das Bedürfnis Verteidung, seit einer Waffenrechtsverschärfung in den 80ern(müsste glaube ich 1982 gewesen sein), nicht mehr gilt. 
Ganz abgesehen davon: Seit 1973 wird das Waffengesetz immer weiter verschärft. Gewinn für die Sicherheit?* K**einer!* Das Waffenrecht das wir mal hatten war ähnlich liberal wie das einiger US Bundesstaaten, einzig durch das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz gab es gewisse Beschränkungen (und gibt es auch weiterhin). Langwaffen aller Kaliber waren frei ab 18(!), Kurzwaffen erforderten Minimale Zugangsvoraussetzungen, "Bedürfnis" brauchte man keins, Zahlenmäßige Beschränkungen gab es auch nicht, Waffenscheine(ich verweise hier nochmal auf den Unterschied zur WBK) wurden auch an Privatpersonen recht liberal vergeben.



> Also egal ob nun Polemik oder Äpfel mit Birnen, thematisch oder nicht, ich stimme deinen Ausführungen jedenfalls nicht zu.


Wenn du andere Zahlen, Daten, Fakten hast mit denen du meine  widerlegen kannst: Immer her damit.


----------



## Icejester (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



HappyMutant schrieb:


> was du dagegen verlangst, würde mir Angst machen auf die Straße zu gehen. Jeder Idiot mit einer geladene Waffe unterwegs. Oh oh. Zum Glück kann ja der Erschossene nichts mehr dazu sagen, war also im Zweifel halt Notwehr, wenn der Nachbar den Rasen betreten hat.



Ganz im Ernst, ich selbst habe keine Waffen und habe auch nicht das geringste Interesse daran, welche zu besitzen. Gibt mir einfach nichts.
Aber hältst Du Deine Mitmenschen wirklich für so doof, gedankenlos oder cholerisch? Ich bin mir absolut sicher, daß Du 98% der deutschen Bevölkerung ohne Probleme Waffen überlassen könntest und sich am täglichen Leben überhaupt nicht das Geringste ändern würde. In der Schweiz schießen sie sich ja auch nicht alle über den Haufen und da hat fast jeder Haushalt ein Sturmgewehr daheim. Denn wie heißt es so schön? Die Schweiz hat keine Armee, die Schweiz IST eine Armee.

Das echte Problem sind Leute, die Waffen haben wollen, um damit unrechte Dinge zu tun. Leider kümmern die sich aber nicht um Waffengesetze und besorgen sich trotzdem welche. Daher kann es einem wahrscheinlich ziemlich egal sein, wie schwierig der legale Zugang zu Waffen für den ehrlichen Bürger ist.

Natürlich stimmt es, daß Schußwaffen in privatem Besitz immer wieder für schlimme Unfälle z.B. beim Reinigen sorgen. Das belegen entsprechende Statistiken aus den USA recht eindrucksvoll. Allerdings ist es ja auch Sache der Waffenbesitzer, ob sie sich dieser Gefahr aussetzen wollen. Und warum sollten sie das nicht dürfen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Leider muss ich dir sagen, dass es in Deutschland keine Waffenlobby gibt. ...


Ich denke, du bist in einem Schützenverein? Du solltest es eigentlich besser wissen... 
Schäuble: Waffenlobby kritisiert Rückzieher - Deutschland - FOCUS Online
Auch in Deutschland gibt es eine Waffenlobby
Bremer Innensenator: "Netzwerke der Waffenlobby nicht unterschätzen" - Politik | STERN.DE
Waffenlobby steht zu Einflussnahme auf Schäuble - netzeitung.de




17&4 schrieb:


> *In einem freiheitlichen Staat muss eine Einschränkung der Freiheit  begründet werden und nicht die Gewährung der Freiheit!*
> Aber es ist immer wieder interessant das diejenigen, welche sich ansonsten am lautesten über Schnüffelgesetze und ähnlichem echauffieren, doch in Wirklichkeit für verkappte Kontroll- und Verbotsfanatiker sind. ...



Keine Ahnung, was das mit dem von mir Geschriebenen zu tun hat. Es ging mir nicht um den Staat sondern die Bürger und ihre jeweilige Sicht von "Freiheit". Wie kommst du auf die Idee, (z.B.) darüber entscheiden zu dürfen, ob es in meinem Freiheitsbegriff ein Recht auf Waffenbesitz gibt, nur weil du das in deinem für gegeben hältst? 

Wie bereits angeführt: Mach einen eigenen passenden Thread auf, dann antworte ich dir dort gern. Hier nicht mehr.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



17&4 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Novemberrevolution 1918, den Oktober 1923 und den Deutschen Herbst anschaue, dann kann ich nur sagen ein Glück das hier von der Waffe gebrauch gemacht wurde. Abgesehen davon, das diese Gruppierungen ausnahmslos illegal bewaffnet und ggf. auch ausgebildet wurden.



Und was von diesen drei Dingen war jetzt eine Demonstration, die außer Kontrolle geriet? Kein einziges?

Das einzig passende, was ich zum Oktober 23 finden konnte (Hamburger Aufstand) wurde laut wiki übrigens primär von noch-nicht bewaffneten Kräften begonnen. Gruß an die Leute, die Schusswaffen in jedem Haus befürworten






Icejester schrieb:


> Das ist ungewiß.  ... Denkbar ist es, der Beweis kann aber nicht erbracht werden ... man kann genauso gut in die andere Richtung argumentieren.



Danke der Bestätigung 
Das es bei einem Ereigniss in einem derartigen politischen Spannungsfeld viele Argumentationsansätze gibt, ist klar. Aber ohne handfeste Quellen kann man das ganze wohl nur subjektiv in der gerande gewünschten politischen Richtung interpretieren, denn die Tat selbst gibt keine Hinweise.



> Solange der Schütze selbst sich dahingehend nicht eindeutig (und ehrlich!) äußert,



Selbst das ist vermutlich fast unmöglich, denn je nach dem, was er sagt, wird es von verschiedenster Seite als "nicht ehrlich", "erzwungen",etc. eingestuft werden.

Die direkten und indirekten Folgen sagen imho eher was brauchbares über Waffeneinsatz gegen Menschenmassen aus.
(nämlich: unnötig, kaum kontrollierbar, mittelfristig kontraproduktiv)



> Wenn ich in bewohnten Gebieten ein gewollt unkontrolliertes Feuer starte, ist DAS Menschenverachtung.



Bei "gewollt unkontrollierbar" "in bewohnten Gebieten" würde ich dir durchaus zustimmen (siehe z.B. Brandanschläge auf Asylbewerberheime, wobei die Sitaution auch da keine Schüsse auf die Täter erfordertert hätten). Dazu zählen imho aber nicht
- die subjektiv geschätzt 95+% der Fälle, die im Anzünden von Mülltonnen, Autos,etc. bestehen. Denn derartige Feuer sind räumlich begrenzt und somit unter Kontrolle.
- Brandanschläge auf nicht-Wohngebäude ohne Wohngebäude in unmittelbarer Nachtbarschaft (also z.B. Randale in reinen Geschäfts-/Bürogebieten)
- und bei "gewollt unkontrollierbar" wird es noch enger und beschränkt sich letztlich auf einige einzelne terroristische Gruppierungen, denn ich würde den Hohlköppen, die Mollis in Nobelboutiquen schmeißen, mal pauschal absprechen, dass sie die möglichen Gefahren einer Brandausbreitung realisiert haben. Das macht die Tat nicht besser, aber die Frage hier ist ja nicht, wie man mit geistig beschränkten Tätern verfährt, sondern ob man vorbeugend Schusswaffen gegen Menschenmassen einsetzt.



> Wer sich außerhalb des Rechts stellt, kann auch aus moralischer Sicht keinen Schutz durch eben dieses Recht in genau dem Moment seines Rechtsbruches einfordern.



Möchtest du dich gerade öffentlich gegen die Grundsätze z.B. des deutschen Rechtsstaates stellen?



> Deine hier im Forum geäußerten Rechtsauffassungen sind bisweilen zumindest höchst ungewöhnlich.



Ich bin kein Jurist und lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren. In der Vergangenheit lag ich mit meinen Interpretationen juristischer Texte aber häufiger richtig, als mir lieb war.



> Denn ob Du es glauben magst oder nicht, zum Schutze seines Eigentums darf man auch in Deutschland erstaunlicherweise recht viel unternehmen, wenn es direkt bedroht wird. Kann ja sein, daß Deine Eltern Dir mal beigebracht haben, daß man einen Einbrecher nicht erschlagen darf, wenn er im Haus herumschleicht, was auch sicher eine sehr menschenfreundliche Auffassung ist, aber in speziellen Fällen ist das tatsächlich schon machbar.



Einbrecher standen wohl nicht auf dem Erziehungsplan, aber hier gings auch nicht um erschlagen (was ein eher seltener, unbeabsichtiger Ausgang eines legitimen Kampfes zum Aufhalten des Einbrechers sein dürfte), sondern um erschießen (eine Tat, deren Zweck das Töten ist). Und auch nicht von Einbrechern, sondern von Demonstranten.



> Ich habe jetzt extra nochmal einen befreundeten Strafrechtler angerufen und nachgefragt. Im Prinzip ist es so, daß Dein Notwehrrecht vom Sachwert des bedrohten Eigentums abhängt.



"Im Prinzip", d.h. in der rechtlichen Praxis, die auch z.B. vom Auftreten des Kriminellen abhängt (Taschendieb: klein, flink, kampfschwach, unbewaffnet. Schrotflinteneinsatz schwer zu rechtfertigen. Carjacker: Hat die Schrotflinte schon dabei, Aufhalten-durch-Beinstellen nicht empfehlenswert) oder laut dem Gesetzt? (ehrlich gemeinte Interessensfrage, denn ich erwarte in der Tat deutlich unterschiedliche Situationen, aber mich würden €-Angaben in den Gesetzen sehr verwundertn)



> Wenn also jemand eine häßliche Gipsputte für € 50 in Deinem Vorgarten zerschmettern will, kann es sein, daß Du gar nichts unternehmen darfst, um dieses Ding zu schützen, weil die gebrochene Nase des Angreifers im Zweifelsfall das viel höhere Gut darstellt. Wenn Du beobachtest, wie Dein Fiat Panda für € 2000 gestohlen wird, kannst Du Polizei und Versicherung anrufen, aber wesentlich mehr könnte als übertrieben gelten. Wenn hingegen Dein 100.000-Euro-Porsche geklaut wird, scheint es schon in Ordnung zu sein, von der Schußwaffe Gebrauch zu machen, falls Du eine hast. O-Ton meines Bekannten: "In so einem Fall kann man dem Dieb durchaus die Kniescheibe rausschießen, das ist bei dem hohen Wert des bedrohten Gutes kein größeres Problem." Probleme kannst Du dann wohl noch kriegen, wenn Du den Dieb nicht an- sondern versehentlich erschießt.



Wohlgemerkt: Bislang nichts, was tödliche Schüße in Menschenmengen rechtfertigt.



> Wenn hingegen ein Randalierer mit Molotowcocktail vor Deinem Haus steht und sagt, er würde Dir jetzt mal die Bude abfackeln, würde wohl selbst ein tödlicher Schuß mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit straffrei ausgehen, weil erstens der bedrohte Sachwert enorm hoch war, und zweitens Brandstiftung ohnehin als gemeingefährlich gilt und eine der schwersten Straftaten ist, die man im deutschen Recht überhaupt verüben kann. Um so etwas abzuwenden scheint man - auch ohne jede Rechtsänderung - in Deutschland sehr, sehr weit gehen zu können.



Hmmm.
Wenn es aus der Praxis kommt (und nicht nur für eigene Häuser gilt), muss ichs wohl so stehenlassen, auch wenn mir eine Menge alternativer Ansätze einfallen würden. (Auf Molli schießen, auf Arm schießen, auf Bein schießen,... - es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, den Anschlag zu verhindern, ohne gezielt zu töten.)



> Voraussetzung ist allerdings, daß man in jedem Fall vorher einen Warnschuß abgibt. Sonst gibt's Ärger.



Sieh an, sieh an - also doch nicht einfach Leute erschließen, die zu einem "gemeingefährlichen Mob" gehören?



> Ich wüßte nicht, was unsere Verfassung mit diesem Forum oder meinen Beiträgen zu tun hätte.



Verfassungsfeindlche Inhalte werden in diesem Forum nicht akzeptiert.
Konkret möchte ich an der Stelle zitieren

"Regelverstöße sind:
...
alle rechtwidrigen Inhalte und Links darauf, also insbesondere Inhalte ... die den Krieg verherrlichen oder die Menschenwürde verletzen
...
radikale Äußerungen, die gegen persönliche Rechte, religiöse Anschauungen und anderweitige Freiheiten Dritter gerichtet sind"

Was das mit deinen Beiträgen zu tun hat, erklärt dir der freundliche Moderator vom Dienst direkt, wenn sich Bedarf ergibt. 




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> aber abgesehen davon bist du nicht nur meilenweit neben dem Thema ...
> Vielleicht machst du einfach einen neuen Fred auf, in welchem du für "deine Sache" werben kannst. Da kann man dann diskutieren, wie weit deine Freiheit Waffen zu tragen und zu benutzen die Freiheit anderer Bürger einschränkt,



Dem schließe ich mich an dieser Stelle an.
Waffenrecht und der Schutz des eigenen Hab und Guts scheint für einige hier deutlich mehr als ein kleines Thema zu sein und geht somit über den Umfang dieses Threads hinaus. Hier geht es um Demonstrationen/Aufstände und Reaktion staatlicher Institutionen auf unterschiedliche Situationen.


----------



## Icejester (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Selbst das ist vermutlich fast unmöglich, denn je nach dem, was er sagt, wird es von verschiedenster Seite als "nicht ehrlich", "erzwungen",etc. eingestuft werden.



Es ist nicht "fast unmöglich", es ist in der Tat möglich. Denn es gibt _eine_ Wahrheit in dem Fall, die leider nur _einer_ Person bzw. einem vermutlich sehr kleinen Personenkreis bekannt ist. Der- oder diejenigen, die das wissen, können sehr wohl die Wahrheit sagen. Die Frage, was nun geglaubt wird, steht auf einem völlig anderen Blatt.



> Bei "gewollt unkontrollierbar" "in bewohnten Gebieten" würde ich dir durchaus zustimmen (siehe z.B. Brandanschläge auf Asylbewerberheime, wobei die Sitaution auch da keine Schüsse auf die Täter erfordertert hätten).


Achtung! Ich habe gesagt "gewollt unkontrolliert", nicht "gewollt unkontrollier*bar*". Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Die meisten Feuer, die im Rahmen von Demonstrationen etc. angefacht werden, sind in der Tat kontrollierbar, werden aber in der Regel vom Verursacher nicht sorgsam beaufsichtigt, um sicherzustellen, daß keine Unbeteiligten zu Schaden kommen, was in der Folge auf materieller oder sogar gesundheitlicher Ebene durchaus vorkommt.



> Dazu zählen imho aber nicht
> - die subjektiv geschätzt 95+% der Fälle, die im Anzünden von Mülltonnen, Autos,etc. bestehen. Denn derartige Feuer sind räumlich begrenzt und somit unter Kontrolle.


Das ist eine recht optimistische Auffassung, wenn ich das so sagen darf. Das Ganze an der räumlichen Begrenzung festzumachen ist auch etwas schwammig, denn letztlich ist jedes Feuer räumlich begrenzt. Auch der Waldbrand, der sich über viele tausend Quadratkilometer erstreckt, stößt irgendwo an räumliche Grenzen, kann aber wohl lange Zeit nicht als kontrolliert bezeichnet werden.

Und gerade wenn Fahrzeuge brennen, wird die Situation noch dadurch verschärft, daß Fahrzeuge immer auch hochendzündliche Substanzen (z.B. Benzin) enthalten, die ganz gerne mal davonfließen und weitere Dinge entzünden können.

Und mittlerweile sind wir ja sogar so weit, daß Demonstranten die Feuerwehr aktiv an Löscharbeiten hindern. Wenn die nicht wollen, daß ihr Feuer unkontrolliert bleibt, weiß ich nicht, was die sonst wollen könnten.



> - Brandanschläge auf nicht-Wohngebäude ohne Wohngebäude in unmittelbarer Nachtbarschaft (also z.B. Randale in reinen Geschäfts-/Bürogebieten)


Wunderbar. Und in nicht-Wohngebäuden sind nie Menschen, oder was? Woher will denn ein Brandstifter sicher sein, daß da niemand drin ist? Das kann er gar nicht. Ich glaube ja sogar, daß die Brandstifter in Athen neulich keine drei Bankangestellten umbringen wollten. Getan haben sie es dennoch. Und warum? Wahrscheinlich, weil sie so ähnlich dachten, wie Du das offenbar tust: "Es ist ja kein Wohngebäude, also ist das Feuer räumlich begrenzt und kontrollierbar. Ist schon nicht so schlimm." Ist es aber doch. Du siehst, wo sowas endet.



> - und bei "gewollt unkontrollierbar" wird es noch enger und beschränkt sich letztlich auf einige einzelne terroristische Gruppierungen, denn ich würde den Hohlköppen, die Mollis in Nobelboutiquen schmeißen, mal pauschal absprechen, dass sie die möglichen Gefahren einer Brandausbreitung realisiert haben. Das macht die Tat nicht besser, aber die Frage hier ist ja nicht, wie man mit geistig beschränkten Tätern verfährt, sondern ob man vorbeugend Schusswaffen gegen Menschenmassen einsetzt.


Im Endeffekt spitzt sich die Situation auf sowas wie den finalen Rettungsschuß bspw. bei Entführungen zu. Darf man ein Menschenleben opfern, um ein anderes zu retten? Ja, darf man (mittlerweile), wenn es das Leben des Angreifers/Verbrechers/Gefährders ist. Schwieriger wird es, wenn die Frage besteht, ob man auch die Leben einer kleinen Zahl Unschuldiger opfern darf, um eine große Zahl anderer Unschuldiger zu retten. Und das darf man in Deutschland nicht. Daher hier auch keine Möglichkeit, entführte Flugzeuge abzuschießen, selbst wenn diese als Waffe gegen andere Ziele eingesetzt werden sollen. Es befinden sich ja unbeteiligte Passagiere an Bord.



> Möchtest du dich gerade öffentlich gegen die Grundsätze z.B. des deutschen Rechtsstaates stellen?


Nein. Und das tue ich an diesem Punkt auch gar nicht. Ich bin weit davon entfernt, Verbrechern prinzipiell ihre Grundrechte absprechen zu wollen, aber ich bin ganz dezidiert der Meinung, daß sie im Moment der Tatbegehung ihre Grundrechte selber beschränken, weil sie durch ihre Tat die Geltung genau dieser Grundrechte in diesem Moment in Frage stellen.

Nachdem die Tat geschehen ist, tun sie das vielleicht gar nicht mehr. Aber in genau dem Moment tun sie das. Indem sie bspw. töten, sagen sie ja nicht, "man darf nicht töten," sondern "ich darf töten." Das führt konsequenterweise zu dem allgemeineren "man darf töten," was wiederum logischerweise zu einem "man darf _auch mich_ töten" führt. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich der Auffassung bin, daß ein Verbrecher in einer solchen Situation einen Teil seiner Grundrechte selbst und freiwillig aufgibt.



> Einbrecher standen wohl nicht auf dem Erziehungsplan, aber hier gings auch nicht um erschlagen (was ein eher seltener, unbeabsichtiger Ausgang eines legitimen Kampfes zum Aufhalten des Einbrechers sein dürfte),


Auch nicht so ganz. Solange der Einbrecher noch nichts geklaut hat und Dich auch nicht angreift, darfste gar nicht kämpfen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



> sondern um erschießen (eine Tat, deren Zweck das Töten ist). Und auch nicht von Einbrechern, sondern von Demonstranten.


Na, es geht ja erstmal darum, ob man überhaupt schießen darf. Zwischen erschießen und anschießen ist immer noch ein großer Unterschied, und die gezielte Tötung von Demonstranten, lediglich weil sie demonstrieren, hat hier mit Sicherheit niemand gefordert. Wenn allerdings von Demonstranten eine ganz erhebliche Gefahr ausgeht, weil sie höchst gewalttätig sind, sieht das natürlich anders aus. Nur dürfte die Polizei in den wirklich kritischen Fällen (und das sind sicherlich sehr, sehr wenige!) das wahrscheinlich auch heute schon. Dafür braucht man keine Gesetzesänderung.




> "Im Prinzip", d.h. in der rechtlichen Praxis, die auch z.B. vom Auftreten des Kriminellen abhängt (Taschendieb: klein, flink, kampfschwach, unbewaffnet. Schrotflinteneinsatz schwer zu rechtfertigen. Carjacker: Hat die Schrotflinte schon dabei, Aufhalten-durch-Beinstellen nicht empfehlenswert) oder laut dem Gesetzt? (ehrlich gemeinte Interessensfrage, denn ich erwarte in der Tat deutlich unterschiedliche Situationen, aber mich würden €-Angaben in den Gesetzen sehr verwundertn)


Du mußt unterscheiden zwischen Angriffen auf Dein Leben und Angriffen auf Deinen Besitz.

Bei Angriffen auf Dein Leben darfst Du Dich mit den gebotenen Mitteln verteidigen, aber Du solltest immer das mildeste Mittel nehmen, das Aussicht auf Erfolg verspricht. Im Klartext heißt das: Flucht! Läuft jemand mit einer Eisenstange auf Dich zu und sagt, er wolle Dir jetzt den Schädel einschlagen, wäre es angeraten erstmal zu laufen. Wenn Du nicht laufen kannst, weil Du zum Beispiel in einer Sackgasse stehst, wird der Kampf wohl unvermeidbar sein. Aber selbst dann darfst Du den nicht einfach über den Haufen ballern. Kann ja sein, daß er Dir nur Angst machen will. Aber Du darfst ihm sicherlich eins auf die Nase geben. Selbst wenn er ein Messer haben sollte, darfst Du nicht im Gegenzug Dein eigenes ziehen. (Was ich persönlich seltsam finde, aber Messer, die sich nicht direkt an Deiner Kehle befinden, findet die deutsche Rechtsprechung offenbar zu harmlos, um zu drastischen Verteidigungsmaßnahmen zu greifen.) Wenn er allerdings eine Schußwaffe in der Hand hat und auf Dich zielt, ist die Gefahr für Dein Leben so groß, daß Du nun endlich gleiches mit gleichem vergelten darfst. Allerdings darfst Du ihn nicht absichtlich erschießen, sondern solltest auf die Beine zielen. Falls Du woanders triffst und schwere Verletzungen oder sogar den Tod herbeiführst, wird Dir in dieser Ausnahmesituation aber mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit nichts passieren.

Anders ist es, wenn Dein Besitz unmittelbar bedroht ist. Hier richtet sich die Reichweite Deines Rechts wirklich nach dem Sachwert, weil das der einzige objektive Bewertungsmaßstab für das Ausmaß der Gefahr ist. Und nein, in entsprechenden Gesetzen finden sich natürlich keine Wertangaben, nach denen kategorisiert werden kann, welche Maßnahme wann legitim ist. Das sind offenbar Erfahrungswerte, die sich aus der Rechtsprechung ergeben. Und dann ist es, wie ich eigentlich schon geschildert habe. Hat die Sache sehr geringen Wert, darfst Du auch so gut wie nichts zu ihrem Schutz unternehmen, was bspw. einen Dieb körperlich verletzen könnte. Hat die Sache einen sehr hohen Wert, darfst Du ziemlich weit gehen, um Deinen Besitz zu verteidigen. Der ideelle Wert der Sache ist dabei unerheblich.  

Persönlich finde ich die reine Orientierung am Sachwert übrigens recht erstaunlich. Denn das heißt, daß jemand mit einem Vermögen von 10.000 Euro so gut wie nichts tun kann, um den Diebstahl seiner alten Möhre im Wert von 2.000 Euro zu verhindern, während der Milliardär im Schutz seines 100.000-Euro-Wagens sehr weit gehen kann, obwohl ihn der Verlust wesentlich weniger hart treffen würde. Das finde ich etwas ungerecht. Aber andererseits ist es aus Überlegungen zum Schutz des Diebes auch wieder zu verstehen, denn der kann schließlich nicht wissen, wie hart sein Vergehen den Geschädigten wirklich trifft und mit welcher Gegenwehr er deswegen vernünftigerweise zu rechnen hat.



> Hmmm.
> Wenn es aus der Praxis kommt (und nicht nur für eigene Häuser gilt), muss ichs wohl so stehenlassen, auch wenn mir eine Menge alternativer Ansätze einfallen würden. (Auf Molli schießen, auf Arm schießen, auf Bein schießen,... - es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, den Anschlag zu verhindern, ohne gezielt zu töten.)


Es gilt nicht nur für eigene Häuser. Beim Schutz anderer Personen und fremden Eigentums befindet man sich im Gebiet der Nothilfe, deren Regeln sich aber nicht wesentlich von denen der Notwehr unterscheiden.

Und natürlich gibt es auch in so einem Bedrohungsszenario alternative Ansätze, die prinzipiell vorzuziehen sind. Als erstes sollte man natürlich den Täter nur anschießen. Wenn man das denn kann. Es ist ja auch immer die Frage, wie gut man schießen kann und wie nah man sich an ihm befindet. Wenn man da keine profunde Ausbildung hat, kann man wahrscheinlich froh sein, wenn man überhaupt trifft.

Auf den Molli schießen ist natürlich auch eine gute Idee, aber leider sehr, sehr schwierig und außerdem für den Angreifer mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ebenfalls tödlich. Und das auch noch auf eine sehr qualvolle Weise. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich das vermutlich eher nicht tun. Ist echt zu fies.



> Sieh an, sieh an - also doch nicht einfach Leute erschließen, die zu einem "gemeingefährlichen Mob" gehören?


Auch wenn ich mich bei manchen sinnlosen und gewalttätigen Demonstrationen manchmal zu solchen Gedanken hinreißen lasse, habe ich hier - so glaube ich zumindest - mit keinem Wort gesagt, daß man einfach in die Menge des gemeingefährlichen Mobs schießen sollte. Möglicherweise sollte man aber auf Personen schießen, die gerade dabei sind, andere massiv zu gefährden oder gar absichtlich zu verletzen, um Leben und Eigentum dieser Unbeteiligten zu schützen.



> Verfassungsfeindlche Inhalte werden in diesem Forum nicht akzeptiert.
> Konkret möchte ich an der Stelle zitieren
> 
> "Regelverstöße sind:
> ...


Jo. Links habe ich keine gesetzt, radikale Äußerungen habe ich nicht getätigt. Und jetzt? 



> Dem schließe ich mich an dieser Stelle an.
> Waffenrecht und der Schutz des eigenen Hab und Guts scheint für einige hier deutlich mehr als ein kleines Thema zu sein und geht somit über den Umfang dieses Threads hinaus. Hier geht es um Demonstrationen/Aufstände und Reaktion staatlicher Institutionen auf unterschiedliche Situationen.


Ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir vor diesem Hintergrund nicht übel, daß ich Deine Frage weiter oben doch etwas ausführlicher beantwortet habe. Die geht nämlich in genau dieselbe Richtung.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

@ Icejester:
Du hast die Sache eigentlich sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Aber der Knackpunkt bleibt:



Icejester schrieb:


> ...... habe ich hier - so glaube ich zumindest - mit keinem Wort gesagt, daß man einfach in die Menge des gemeingefährlichen Mobs schießen sollte. Möglicherweise sollte man aber auf Personen schießen, die gerade dabei sind, andere massiv zu gefährden *oder gar absichtlich* zu verletzen, um Leben und Eigentum dieser Unbeteiligten zu schützen.
> ...........


 
.... und genau darauf kann man die Diskussion kürzen:
Wie gewährleistet man, dass man in dem Zusammenhang beim Be-/An- und Erschiessen keine Unbeteiligten trifft? Das macht sich bei selektierten und separierten Einzeltätern noch ganz gut. Bei Massendemonstrationen oder gar Unruhen sieht es da aber ganz mau aus.
Kann man den Chaoten diese Absicht "zu verletzen" kollektiv unterstellen?
Wer darf die Schuld in all ihren Tatbestandsmerkmalen feststellen? Der Einsatzleiter oder der Scharfschütze? Oder doch eher die dafür vorgesehenen Judikative.

Und interpolieren wir den Fall jetzt auf einen demonstrierenden "Mob", der auf eine bewaffnete, nicht ausgebildete und in Deeskalationsfragen absolut untaugliche (höchstwahrscheinlich sogar desinteressierte) Bürgerwehr trifft, haben wir in kürzester Zeit einen schönen, kleinen Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## Jan565 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

Zur vorherigen Diskussion sage ich nichts, keine lust mir das alles durch zu lesen . 

Zum Thread Thema sage ich mal so, ich bin eigentlich gegen die Todesstrafe, aber was bringt es leute am leben zu lassen die Massenmord begangen haben, die werden nie ihren Fehler einsehen und reue zeigen, da ist die auf jeden Fall angebraucht. Aber sonst auf keinen Fall.


----------



## steffen0278 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*

100% für die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: wiedereinführung der Todesstrafe in Europa, was meint ihr dazu ?*



Icejester schrieb:


> Achtung! Ich habe gesagt "gewollt unkontrolliert", nicht "gewollt unkontrollier*bar*". Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied. Die meisten Feuer, die im Rahmen von Demonstrationen etc. angefacht werden, sind in der Tat kontrollierbar, werden aber in der Regel vom Verursacher nicht sorgsam beaufsichtigt, um sicherzustellen, daß keine Unbeteiligten zu Schaden kommen, was in der Folge auf materieller oder sogar gesundheitlicher Ebene durchaus vorkommt.



Ich verstehe den Unterschied - kritisiere in dem Fall aber die gewählte Bedeutung 
Ein "kontrolliertes" Feuer in deinem Sinne ist bei den hier gewählten Szenario schon deswegen nicht denkbar, weil es die Aufgabe jeden Kontrollierenden wäre, es unverzüglich zu löschen. Meine Antwort interpretierte das ganze deswegen als Kehrwert zu "außer Kontrolle". Ein z.B. brennendes Auto wird in i.d.R. von den Brandstiftern nicht kontrolliert. Der Brand breitet sich aber (wenn das Auto nicht gerade auf trockener Vegetation steht) trotzdem nicht unkontrolliert aus. Der Brandstifter hat somit eine Tat mit begrenztem Wirkungskreis begangen, ein Wirkungskreis, der (hoffen wir mal, das Auto war unbesetzt) keine Menschen umfasst. (leichte Beeinträchtigungen durch Rauch ausgenommen. Da ist aber man grillender Nachbar auch nicht wesentlich besser).
Im Beispiel deines Waldbrandes ist dies nicht gegeben, da besteht der "Kontrollbereich" in den Grenzen des Waldes und bedroht sind alle, die sich innerhalb aufhalten - eine vom Brandstifter nicht überschaubare Größe.



> Und gerade wenn Fahrzeuge brennen, wird die Situation noch dadurch verschärft, daß Fahrzeuge immer auch hochendzündliche Substanzen (z.B. Benzin) enthalten, die ganz gerne mal davonfließen und weitere Dinge entzünden können.



Obwohl Auto-anzünden in letzter Zeit eine beliebte Freizeitbechäftigung einiger krimineller Subjekte zu sein scheint, ist mir kein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem die Brände sich ausgebreitet haben.



> Und mittlerweile sind wir ja sogar so weit, daß Demonstranten die Feuerwehr aktiv an Löscharbeiten hindern. Wenn die nicht wollen, daß ihr Feuer unkontrolliert bleibt, weiß ich nicht, was die sonst wollen könnten.



S.o.: Die wollen nicht, dass ihr Feuer gelöscht wird 
Neu ist das aber keineswegs. Randalierer (von Demonstranten weigere ich mich in diesem Kontext zu sprechen) machen das schon seit Jahren.



> Wunderbar. Und in nicht-Wohngebäuden sind nie Menschen, oder was? Woher will denn ein Brandstifter sicher sein, daß da niemand drin ist?



Kann er nicht. Aber zum einen sinkt die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu bestimmten Tageszeiten und Gebäuden gegen Null, zum anderen müssen Arbeitsplätze -im Gegensatz zu Wohnhäusern- über einen zweiten Rettungsweg verfügen (bin gerade unsicher, was mit Altbestand ist. Zwecks Anlieferung,... aber ohnehin meist gegeben). Das schließt weiterhin nicht aus, dass jemand zu Schaden kommt - aber es ist naheliegend, dass dies nicht das Ziel des Brandstifters ist, dass er vermutlich nicht mal die Möglichkeit in Betracht zieht.
Man hat es im "Mit Molli vor Nobelboutique"-Szenario also nicht mit einem potenziellen Gewaltäter zu tun, der bereitwillig den Tod von Menschen in Kauf nimmt, sondern mit einem potentiellen Idioten, der nicht in der Lage ist, die Konsequenzen seiner Randale abzuschätzen. Das ändert an der Tat nichts, aber am Strafmaß. Und hier geht es um präventive Todesstrafe.

(im übrigen möchte ich an dieser Stelle darauf hinweisen, dass ich keine dieser Taten verteidigen möchte. Meine "Auf Demos für friedlich durch die Landschaft spazieren fast zu Boden geknüppelt werden"-Quote liegt nur deutlich über 20%, weswegen ich bei vorbeugenden Maßnahmen sehr kritisch auf das Verhältniss zwischen beabsichtigten Schaden, möglichen Schaden und durch die Maßnahme verursachten Schaden und Berücksichtigung einer gewissen (hohen) Irrtumswahrscheinlichkeit durch den Staat achte.




> Im Endeffekt spitzt sich die Situation auf sowas wie den finalen Rettungsschuß bspw. bei Entführungen zu. Darf man ein Menschenleben opfern, um ein anderes zu retten? Ja, darf man



Nunja. Im Endeffekt eben nicht. Der ist eben schon durch die herrschenden Regelungen gedeckt. Im EU-Vertrag geht es aber eben auch/primär um die Niederschlagung gewalttätiger Aufstände/Demonstrationen durch Schusswaffeneinsatz. Menschenmassen auf einer Demonstration sind aber keine homogene Gruppierung, sondern enthalten i.d.R. einen sehr hohen Anteil von Menschen, die dem Gewalteinsatz, den einige wenige zeigen, hochgradig ablehend gegenüberstehen. Wie diverse Beispiele zeigen, sind die Einsatzkräfte auch nicht in der Lage, zwischen diesen Gruppierungen zu differenzieren. D.h. wir sind hier eindeutig bei Variante b:



> ob man auch die Leben einer kleinen Zahl Unschuldiger opfern darf, um eine große Zahl anderer Unschuldiger zu retten.



Denn derartige Einsätze werden zwangsläufig unschuldige Opfer zur Folge haben.




> Nein. Und das tue ich an diesem Punkt auch gar nicht. Ich bin weit davon entfernt, Verbrechern prinzipiell ihre Grundrechte absprechen zu wollen, aber ich bin ganz dezidiert der Meinung, daß sie im Moment der Tatbegehung ihre Grundrechte selber beschränken, weil sie durch ihre Tat die Geltung genau dieser Grundrechte in diesem Moment in Frage stellen.
> 
> Nachdem die Tat geschehen ist, tun sie das vielleicht gar nicht mehr. Aber in genau dem Moment tun sie das. Indem sie bspw. töten, sagen sie ja nicht, "man darf nicht töten," sondern "ich darf töten." Das führt konsequenterweise zu dem allgemeineren "man darf töten," was wiederum logischerweise zu einem "man darf _auch mich_ töten" führt. Und genau das ist der Grund, warum ich der Auffassung bin, daß ein Verbrecher in einer solchen Situation einen Teil seiner Grundrechte selbst und freiwillig aufgibt.



Es ist Grundbestandteil des Rechtsstaates, dass Grundrechte weder entzogen noch aufgegeben werden können. Es gibt andere Regelungen (siehe z.B. Rettungsschuss), die es dem Rechtsstaat ermöglichen, derartige Situationen auch innerhalb seines Rechtekanons zu handhaben. Kein Bedarf, die eigene Grundlage außer Kraft zu setzen.



> Auch nicht so ganz. Solange der Einbrecher noch nichts geklaut hat und Dich auch nicht angreift, darfste gar nicht kämpfen. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.



Ich darf mich ihm aber in meinem eigenen Haus in den Weg stellen, was ihn vor die Wahl "nicht stehlen oder kämpfen" stellt 



> Na, es geht ja erstmal darum, ob man überhaupt schießen darf. Zwischen erschießen und anschießen ist immer noch ein großer Unterschied, und die gezielte Tötung von Demonstranten, lediglich weil sie demonstrieren, hat hier mit Sicherheit niemand gefordert.



Gefordert nicht, aber die EU ggf. ermöglicht. Und genau das ist das Thema 



> Du mußt unterscheiden zwischen Angriffen auf Dein Leben und Angriffen auf Deinen Besitz. ...



Danke der Antwort. (auch wenn sie meinem moralischen Verständniss nach sehr, sehr unschön ausfällt. Denn da der Dieb eben nicht weiß, wie hart die Folgen seiner Tat sind, sollte der Milliardär imho keine Sonderrechte genießen)



> Jo. Links habe ich keine gesetzt, radikale Äußerungen habe ich nicht getätigt. Und jetzt?


 Jetzt herrscht kein Bedarf  (bedenklich war übrigens nicht "Links", sondern "Inhalte", inbesondere solche, die "die Menschwürde verletzen")



> Ich hoffe, Du nimmst es mir vor diesem Hintergrund nicht übel, daß ich Deine Frage weiter oben doch etwas ausführlicher beantwortet habe. Die geht nämlich in genau dieselbe Richtung.



Sehe ich genauso und die Antwort war genau richtig.
Unterbinden wollte ich an dieser Stelle nur eine Diskussion darüber, was für Waffen eine Privatperson zum Schutz ihres Eigentums vorrätig halten darf/sollte/dürfen sollte. Denn das hat mit der Frage, was der Staat bei gewaltätigen Ausschreitungen machen darf, nun wirklich nichts zu tun. Die Frage, was bei der Bedrohung von Sachwerten gemacht werden darf/sollte, ist dagegen sehr wohl ontopic.




Jan565 schrieb:


> Zur vorherigen Diskussion sage ich nichts, keine lust mir das alles durch zu lesen . ...





steffen0278 schrieb:


> 100% für die Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder



Vielleicht solltet ihr euch doch mal ein bißchen an gute Umgangsregeln im Forum halten, denn eure Posts haben rein gar nichts mit dem Inhalt dieses Threads zu tun, sondern sind purer Spam.


----------

